# J3R3MY les presenta a todos ustedes: VALLECITO



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buena la última atualización, esta zona es encantadora!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gracias, Gracias.

Más tarde coloco las demás fotos. Sí, son varias.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Un Barrio emblematico, Fue la zona mas exclusiva del Cercado de Arequipa hasta los año 80'.. Algunos lo comparan con San isidro o Jesus Maria, en Lima. lo que es cierto es que esta algo viejo, pero aun asi no pierde su encanto,, esas calles full arboles con las copas que tapan la pista es lo que mas agrada., la zona cercana al puente de Fierro es mas moderna,, Hay bastanes maciones, algunas abandonadas..
Adelante Jeremy, Bonitas fotos,,


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Me ha encantado el Vallecito, lindas las fotos. *


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^ A mi tambien me encanto vallecito, en especial lo muy arbolado de las calles, y las casonas tan bonitas!!! No puedo creer que casas tan lindas estén abandonadas!!! eso solo es cuestión de tiempo, ya que las casonas tienen nueva fuerza para las empresas que las buscan para dar una imagen de solides y tradición.

Precioso Vallecito!!!


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Es un lugar muy agradable. Me gusta lo arbolado de la zona y su tranquilidad.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Photobucket está algo lento, vean estas por el momento.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito lugar en serio. Espero que las casas abandonadas encuentren pronto una nueva vida (ojalá las conserven).


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Se nota que es otoño .. las hojas secas estan por todas partes y los arboles con sus copas marrones...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bueno con estas fotos terminamos nuestro recorrido.

Vallecito - Cuarta edición






















































































































Y gracias, hasta otra oportunidad.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Luce impecable este lugar, gracias por las fotos Jeremy.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Hermosa!!Por ahi vive mi tia en la Urb.San Isidro


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Siempre bonito vallecito y lleno de verdor ... ahi vivi mis primeros 5 años de vida ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante el puente entre todas las casas.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

inigualable , vallecito,,, ojala que existan otros barrios asi de arborizados en la nueva Arequipa del siglo XXI


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

El más lindo lugar residencial que e visto de Arequipa ... muy lindo todo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep d hecho una de las mejores zonas.. tamb hay varias zonas parecidas..


----------



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

que buenisimas fotos, todas !! fue un barrio que frecuente hace mucho tiempo . que bonito y bien arborizado se ven algunas partes de Vallecito. saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonito el lugar! Gracias por las fotos










Una curiosidad, qué tipo de árbol es este?


----------

